# What would you say your functions are from strongest to weakest



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Out of curiosity


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

MBTI: Ti-Ni-Fi-Ne-Te-Se-Si-Fe
Jung (types): Ni-Ti-Fi-Si-Ne-Te-Fe-Se
Jung (functions): N-T-F-S
Socionics: Ni-Ti-Ne-Te-Fi-Si-Se-Fe
Nardi: Te-Ne-Fi-Ti-Ni-Si-Fe-Se


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

1. Ni
2. Te / Fi
3. Se

4. Others.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Te, Te, Te, Te, Te, Te, Te, Te.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Ni, Fi=Te, Ti, Ne, Si, Se, Fe


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

(Own judgement) - _Ni, Ti, Te, Fe, Se, Fi, Ne, Si..._ :encouragement:


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Ti>Se>Ni=Si>Fe>Ne=Te>Fi


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

If I were to say personally it would be Fe > Se > Ni > Ti > Fi > Ne > Te > Si


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

Ti > Si > Se > Fe = Ne > Ni > Te > Fi


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Ti > Fe > Ne > Se > Ni > Te > Fi > Si.


----------



## Hamlet722 (Jun 23, 2017)

(Completely disregarding the order they should be in)

Fi-Ne-Ni-Fe-Te- Si-Ti-Se


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Ti>>>Te>Si=Ni>Fe=Se>Ne>Fi


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Ti > Se = Si > Fi = Te > Ni > Ne > Fe


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Si-Ne-Ti-Ni-Fi-Fe-Te-Se


----------



## Sky_Nova_20 (Sep 10, 2017)

Ti = Te = Fi = Fe = Si = Se = Ni = Ne
It's obvious, this wouldn't make any sense whatsoever.
Aside from that, I can't really be exactly sure. It's pretty much a mix to me.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

As far as stereotypical usage goes

Se=Ti>Fe>Te>Ni>Ne>Si>Fi

Always score absurdly high Te on function tests for whatever reason. Seem a lot of ESTPs on here report the same thing.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

Ni > Fe > Ne > Fi > Ti > Se = Si > Te


----------



## remarkable_remark (Apr 28, 2017)

Ni > Ne > Te > Ti > Fe > Si > Fi > Se 
.
It's a one big mess, but welp ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

In terms of strength (not preference) mine are Fi, Ne, Ni, Fe, Si, Te, Ti, Se

Straight up NF lol.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

MBTI-Definitions: Ni-Fe-Ti-Fi-Te=Si-Ne-Se


----------



## Cacaia (Feb 5, 2018)

I have done sooo many tests...they all come out a little bit like this last functions test I took:

*Fe)66* Fi)62
*Ni)57 *Ne)41
*Te)40* Ti)32
*Si)30 *Se)28
So...ENFJ with ENFP tendencies, almost an ESFJ, but not quite. Ennegram 2w3 :tongue:


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm not sure but maybe

Fi > Ti > Ne > Se > Si > Ni > Fe > Te

I'm especially not sure about Se, Si and Ni, and might overestimate my Ti atm.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

1. Ni, Ti, Te
2. Ne, Fi, Si
3. Se, Fe


----------

